# Test E by Itself.  Good Idea?



## xmen1234 (Feb 12, 2013)

I was thinking of running some Test E by itself.  My last lab results showed my test to be 298 ng/dl .  I would like to bump that up.  

I was thinking of running  250 for the first 2 weeks, the bumping that up to 500 for 4 weeks.  I am at this point a lifetime natty.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  

I am 39, 5'-3", 171 lbs. approx 10-12% bf.  

Current diet is 260-280 pro / 300-350 carb / 65-75 fat on training days.

260-280 pro / 150-175 carb / 65-75 fat on non training days.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 12, 2013)

That's a great trt dose and will work great as what I read you are trying to.keep AAS doses minimal.


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 12, 2013)

I am not against AAS at all.  Which is why I am here at this forum to learn more about it.  I feel that starting with a low dose to get my test up is the best way to start out. 

I would like to see how my body responds to higher test levels first before moving on to more anabolic substances.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 12, 2013)

Then why not just do an actuall cycle?  Say 500mgs a week for 10-12 weeks. Your other protocol doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 12, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Then why not just do an actuall cycle?  Say 500mgs a week for 10-12 weeks. Your other protocol doesn't make much sense to me.



This is exactly the advice I am looking for.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 12, 2013)

xmen1234 said:


> This is exactly the advice I am looking for.



Are you going to do a pct or right into TRT after cycle?


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 12, 2013)

I was thinking something along these lines for pct:

PCT 30 days long 2 weeks after last pin.
Clomid 50mg ed
Nolva 20mgs ed


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 12, 2013)

xmen1234 said:


> I was thinking something along these lines for pct:
> 
> PCT 30 days long 2 weeks after last pin.
> Clomid 50mg ed
> Nolva 20mgs ed



Sounds good.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 12, 2013)

Well hold on .maybe you will respond hella good on 250 a week? Receptors are fresh.Have u cycled before? If not see what happens low is best but not for some people .the motto more isn't always better applies here cause you don't know
Always bump up and stay on a few extra weeks.imo


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 13, 2013)

Ironbuilt, I have never cycled before.


----------



## Zaven (Feb 13, 2013)

xmen1234 said:


> I am not against AAS at all.  Which is why I am here at this forum to learn more about it.  I feel that starting with a low dose to get my test up is the best way to start out.
> 
> I would like to see how my body responds to higher test levels first before moving on to more anabolic substances.



what exactly are your goals brother...??  You are aware that just by "getting your test up" doesn't mean that it will stay up when you come off...correct...??  Not trying to offend you bud, just making sure because more than likely if you run anything your levels will more than likely tank and pretty much stay that way.

Looks like TRT is right around the corner for you especially if you've never ran any AAS and your Total T was 298.  Assuming your Free test is low too, which it more than likely is.

Unless your just wanting to put on some serious size then I would personally try to get doc prescribed Test FIRST.  You could make fantastic gains just on trt doses.  Did you discuss this with your doc..??  was he/she against prescribing anything...??  Even if it's androgel it's a start to getting treatment.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 13, 2013)

OK xmen.start low 250
If plateau do 250 twice week
Check.BP before cycle and in 3 weeks it shows how body is doing on dose


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 13, 2013)

Zaven-  I do understand that levels won't stay up and will more than likely fall after.  My doc won't prescribe TRT because he says levels fall in the normal range.  This is the second blood panel with this Dr. and test is lower than the last.

Ironbuilt-  I'm assuming you mean Blood Pressure?  I appologize but, I'm still trying to learn all the abbreviated lingo.


----------



## Incognito1 (Feb 13, 2013)

298 is a pretty low test level, especially for a lifelong natty. I would be getting a second opinion from another doc. But yes I too would be starting on 250 per week and just cruise for a while to see how you respond. If this is your first time you should respond very well


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes sir xmen..bp is blood pressure. Rhr is resting heart rate.check that too.dont be shy ask what people mean on abbreviations. We were once where you are and no a big deal.thanks
Many Dr won't prescribe shit when its a hormone due to bad rap.Get your own and flip off Dr as you drive by.. I do..feels good.


----------



## wideback (Mar 1, 2013)

My 1st cycle after 12 yrs of lifting ,was test cyp @ 400 mgs week with a proper diet with amazing gains


----------



## Collinb (Mar 1, 2013)

At 39 with test levels that low, I would recommend blasting and cruising.  Run 150 test year round and just hit 1-2 cycles per year of higher doses/adding in other compounds.


----------



## Humana (Mar 4, 2013)

First cycle ever was 250mg a week of enan and just really watched my diet and my gains were amazing.  I like the idea of low dose then two blasts as Collin stated.  I've got 20+ years of experience under me and I've seen guys do great on that.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 5, 2013)

If your test levels are that low now, i'd recommend going on TRT after your cycle is over. Having low test levels is very unhealthy. Keep it simple, for example, if your enanthate is 200mg/ml, then just take 400mg/wk, or if it is 250mg/ml, then take 500mg/wk. I personally would take 1ml every 3-4 days, or you can just take it all at once. I always recommend using an aromatase inhibitor like aromasin as well. 

Enanthate is good test, and usually the cheapest.


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 5, 2013)

No aas ever right? 298 on test level ? I would go with a run of 200-250 week long single ester test. If you have been making gains /improving with your test levels why not reap the most from the least as IB and a few ohers state?
I have been rehabbing some injuries for a while now. I'm using very low trt doses.  I'm losing BF and gaining size and strength very steadily. 
No need to add anything at this point. I'm not where I should be before actual cycling. Do yourself a favor and start at 200-250 week . Bet about 3 weeks in
you will start making great strides . Good luck and keep us posted. 
Thanks, T


----------



## vpiedu (Mar 6, 2013)

xmen, im kinda late to this thread and dont know if you have already started running anything yet but first thing i would do is to go see your Endo again or another Endo and get tested again. at 39 with natural levels under 300 he or she may put you on test but at least when they do you will know why your test is low if it is anything other than just getting old cause it happens to us all bro, and we are all different. if it is something else you want to know. once you take care of that then you can run a low dose first cycle and depending on weather or not you become a TRT patient you can either run standard PCT or just get back on TRT. since you are located at my moms house you are in the states therefore your prescription Test is going to be 200mg/ml so if you run that to begin with i would just run 400mg/wk for 12 weeks and that will do great! you will love it. either way just stay active here and good luck.


VP


----------



## JuicedMuscle (Mar 7, 2013)

Always a great idea to get blood work done before cycles


----------

